# My exciting update



## surroseeker (Jan 10, 2008)

well over the week end,i have been in talks with a very good friend of mine in america,and the good news is we are matched.
her AF came calling today so we are on for insems starting 28/29th this month.

in bursting with excitement


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

very pleased for you hun, hope all goes to plan  

xxx


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh congratulations, how exciting  
Will you be going over to the States for insems then? However you're doing it, I wish you good luck and hope your dreams come true.
Love Jaq


----------



## surroseeker (Jan 10, 2008)

no im not going over for the insems,the swimmer donor will be going to her,then doing his deed and going off till the next day,that will be the way for 3days.

we havent made our mind up yet if shes giving birth over here or there yet as she is keen to come here but not got passport as yet.


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Great News Congrats indeed !! Fingers crossed 
xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Excellent news, keeping everything crossed x x x


----------



## surroseeker (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks so much every one..

we cant work out whats best,her to birth here or there??

but we will get there


----------



## surroseeker (Jan 10, 2008)

Fantastic update

ive been on the phone with my surro angel & insems are well under way.

im just bursting with excitement


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats wonderful news .... Really hope you get some very good news soon .... Sara xx


----------



## surroseeker (Jan 10, 2008)

i was on yahoo and phone chatting with my angel till all hours last night

we are now in the 2ww and i just hope this is 1st time lucky...............


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you that it is first time lucky

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## surroseeker (Jan 10, 2008)

after talking to jodi,shes confessed shes a huge POAS addict and will start testing at 10dpo....lol..

its going to be hard for me as shes 6hrs behind me so i have to do a bit of extra waiting....


----------



## surroseeker (Jan 10, 2008)

jodi is starting to poas on wednesday

its getting nerve racking here


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

omg only 4 more sleeps until testing starts.  good luck 

Nicky xx


----------



## surroseeker (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks so much nicky

we are all bubbling with anticipation in my house,what with jodi peeing on weds and a very hormonal puppy dog--it looks like shes preggy too


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

It looks like you will have your hands full!!!!


----------



## lisabelle (Nov 14, 2005)

Wish you lots and lots of luck.  Perhaps a little bit of fairy dust will help.                                                          

Love Lisa xx


----------



## surroseeker (Jan 10, 2008)

thank you so much ladies

hey lisa....all fairy dust gratefully appreciated and more than welcome


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

not long now chick!!


----------



## surroseeker (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah hun

just over 15 hours


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

I will be eagerly waiting for your updates.  

Nicky xx


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Any news?  Been popping in and following the story and 15 hours must have passed  

Hayley


----------



## surroseeker (Jan 10, 2008)

feeling a bit sad    today as jodi got af

so its back to the start for us


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am sorry to read this, really hope next month will prove to be eventful, and you get the BFP and it will be the start of your dream 

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

aw  Sorry to read your post.  Thinking about you 

take care

Nickyxx


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry to read that it didnt work for you this time   Ive been following your story but havnt posted before I dont think. 
Ive been thinking of being a surrogate for a friend who doesnt have a husband because he died and she would need to do straight surrogacy. We were told that we couldnt do it because she would need to be married to obtain a parental order in the UK. If the child isnt biologically hers then she would have to adopt. 
Would it be OK to PM you, as we would be interested to know how you have got around this, as she too would need to use a donor.


----------



## surroseeker (Jan 10, 2008)

yes its ok to pm me


----------



## Surromum3 (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry for the news 
Would this have to be a private adoption though (its not actual surrogacy is it, if you have a donor and a suro abroad so baby has non of your genes)?
rach


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

It's not adoption because you cannot create a baby for the purposes of adoption or pay expenses for a woman to bare a baby you later adopt.


----------



## Surromum3 (Dec 13, 2007)

oh right i see, so what is it classed as then, becuase i know in surrogacy to obtain the parental order one parent must be genetically related, hence gay chaps cannot do surrogacy as such.  How does this compare with her being a single parent with no genetic link?
thanks
rach


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

I dont know about single parents. I was under the impression that Gay couples and single people couldnt use surrogates due to problems with legislation but Im probably wrong, I usually am!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have explored this as well and agree with clairekentuk Nat Gamble the FF lawyer also posted something about this on the surrogacy thread - I know that the bottom line is that it is illegal to create a baby for adoption, and also to be cautious if you are doing it abroad as UK laws applies. 

My partner and I aren't married, we've had 3 ICSI's (low count MF and I have damaged endo lining+ problems after mm/c-ERPC and over jealous D+C), plus not a great responder to stims- but even if I managed to stim, and we fertilised the eggs the lining is too thin for any chance of implantation- so I thought of surroagacy as the answer to our hopes and dreams but as the law stands we are unmarried and the baby wouldn't be genetically related to me (whether DE or surroagtes eggs).

Good Luck
Lx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I have always understood that you do have to be married to do surrogacy.

Love Jo
x  x


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Would be wonderful to hear of a loophole if you know of one. My friend was married but as I said her husband died but this hasnt stopped her desire for a child.
Its very sad because due to a minor medical problem she isnt able to adopt and she would be a wonderful mum. I would love to help her when my family is complete but it doesnt look possible at the moment.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

This is an immensely complicated area of the law and I'm not at all surprised there is confusion about this.  

Under the current law you have to be heterosexual and married to be able to apply for a parental order in the UK.  Also, either the husband or the wife has to be a genetic parent of the surrogate child.

The HFE Bill going through parliament at the moment will extend this so that you can apply if you are civil partners or if you are an unmarried couple, gay or straight, as long as you are a couple in an 'enduring family relationship' and one of the couple at least is a genetic parent.  

The new rules will apply retrospectively.  If you are unmarried or gay and conceiving a child through surrogacy now (or if you already have), that means you can apply for a parental order within 6 months of the new law coming into force even if your child is by then more than 6 months old.  Essentially, if you want to take the risk that the new law will go through, you could enter into a surrogacy arrangement now as an unmarried/ gay couple and then just wait for the new rules to come in.

Single women are unfortunately still excluded from being able to apply for a parental order - you have to be a couple, one of whom is a genetic parent.  So single women won't be helped even when the new law does come into force.

However, if you don't qualify for making a parental order application (as an unmarried/ gay couple under the current rules or as a single man or woman now and going forwards), there are often ways around this using the adoption rules.  Essentially you apply to adopt your child, which has the effect of giving you full parental rights and excluding those of your surrogate.  

However, you need to be immensely careful if you are thinking of using the adoption rules to support what is essentially a surrogacy arrangement, because it is a criminal offence to create a child for the purposes of adoption, to pay anything (including expenses to a surrogate) in consideration for adoption or to bring a child into the UK for the purposes of adoption without proper authorisation.  Surrogacy UK won't touch non-married surrogacy arrangements as a result of this.  It is possible to do though (I've advised on a couple of such arrangements) but you absolutely must get specialist legal advice before you proceed so that you find a way of using the rules without breaking the law.

I hope that clarifies.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------

